# Cessione Milan: la firma arriverà tra il 18 e il 24 luglio.



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Luglio 2016)

Ultim'ora Campopiano: "scriverò un pezzo in giornata ma la firma non arriverà questa settimana. La prossima però si.
Vi porterò per mano ad un momento storico. Passo dopo passo. Voi siete la mia forza. Se ci riesco, e credo di si, vi darò anche novità sul mercato. Ma da oggi non parlerò più di date (che come sapete non decido io). Parlerò solo di fatti".

*Ultimo articolo di Campopiano: la cessione ci sarà ma ultimamente ci sono stati molti rinvii, giustificabili con il faldone di clausole contrattate tra le parti. Restano da sciogliere alcuni nodi finali come il restante 20%. A tal proposito Fininvest vorrebbe che i cinesi si impegnino da subito a vincolarsi per acquistarlo ad un prezzo stabilito. Segno che c'è volontà di disfarsi ormai di tutto il Milan. Ma soprattutto Fininvest vuole evitare possibili ripensamenti finali suo restante 20%. Galatioto ci sta pensando e nei prossimi giorni si definirà questo aspetto. Le penali ci saranno e saranno di 100M. Ma attenzione: questi soldi non verranno usati per il mercato, il cui budget separato è stato già stabilito e che probabilmente ammonta a 50M. Cessioni escluse. Continua il mistero sulla composizione della cordata. La lista è stata scremata e alla fine saranno presenti 3/4 aziende molto importanti, qualcuna delle quali legate allo stato. L'affare comunque si farà ormai manca davvero poco. Ci sarà un CDA straordinario e si andrà alle firme.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2016)

Io ormai concedo fiducia ad oltranza. Aspettiamo pure fino a settimana prossima.


----------



## Andre96 (14 Luglio 2016)

Il problema qui è che non è più questione di fiducia...posso dire anche io ogni settimana che si firma la settimana prossima...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: "scriverò un pezzo in giornata ma la firma non arriverà questa settimana. La prossima però si.
> Vi porterò per mano ad un momento storico. Passo dopo passo. Voi siete la mia forza".
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



up


----------



## Hellscream (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: scriverò un pezzo in giornata ma la firma non arriverà questa settimana. La prossima però si.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



  _"Non slitta di un millemetro"_   Quando ci prendono per il culo fanno solo e soltanto BENE!


----------



## Serginho (14 Luglio 2016)

Se non si sanno le cose, si fa più bella figura a tacere


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Luglio 2016)

Basta, non se ne può più di questa farsa.


----------



## Andre96 (14 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Se non si sanno le cose, si fa più bella figura a tacere


E questo vale per QUALSIASI giornalista. Ogni data detta in questi mesi dalle testate era stata sparata a caso, basti vedere il 12 luglio di Sky quando arrivò Galatioto tirato fuori a caso...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: "scriverò un pezzo in giornata ma la firma non arriverà questa settimana. La prossima però si.
> Vi porterò per mano ad un momento storico. Passo dopo passo. Voi siete la mia forza. Se ci riesco, e credo di si, vi darò anche novità sul mercato. Ma da oggi non parlerò più di date (che come sapete non decido io). Parlerò solo di fatti".
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Aggiornato


----------



## Gekyn (14 Luglio 2016)

Ormai non possiamo che aspettare, anche perché solo quello possiamo fare........


----------



## Serginho (14 Luglio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> E questo vale per QUALSIASI giornalista. Ogni data detta in questi mesi dalle testate era stata sparata a caso, basti vedere il 12 luglio di Sky quando arrivò Galatioto tirato fuori a caso...



E' quello che sostengo anch'io, i giornalai sono feccia che propendano per una direzione o per l'altra. Bisogna ascoltare solo e soltanto i diretti interessati, loro sanno e basta


----------



## Hellscream (14 Luglio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> E questo vale per QUALSIASI giornalista. Ogni data detta in questi mesi dalle testate era stata sparata a caso, basti vedere il 12 luglio di Sky quando arrivò Galatioto tirato fuori a caso...



E' anche vero comunque che quello che più di tutti spara date da più di un mese è lui...


----------



## neversayconte (14 Luglio 2016)

Non è più affidabile neanche questo Campopiano. Si sta mangiando tutto il pò di credito che aveva guadagnato.
Fino a ieri diceva che la data non cambiava ed era il 15, il giorno dopo non è più così.

E intanto stiamo fermi su tutto.


----------



## Gekyn (14 Luglio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E' anche vero comunque che quello che più di tutti spara date da più di un mese è lui...



Secondo me, rimane uno dei più credibili, è anche vero che a volte si è fatto prendere un po dalla mano.....
Comunque alla fine se firmano questa settimana o tra due settimane, possiamo dire che la stagione è ormai alle ortiche.


----------



## Andre96 (14 Luglio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E' anche vero comunque che quello che più di tutti spara date da più di un mese è lui...



Beh, se andiamo davvero a vedere le date sparate dai giornalisti non saprei. Sky solo a luglio ha cambiato versione 3-4 volte e siamo al 14. Poi se lui l'ha fatto una volta in più poco cambia...
Io ormai non me la prendo più di tanto, sono rassegnato e aspetto sta firma. Se il mercato fosse attivo uno non l'aspetterebbe ogni giorno ma visto che non lo è...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Luglio 2016)

Qual è stata la prima deadline? 15 Giugno? Mah..


----------



## Andre96 (14 Luglio 2016)

*Campopiano su Twitter rispondendo ad un tifoso: il preliminare non può più saltare.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: "scriverò un pezzo in giornata ma la firma non arriverà questa settimana. La prossima però si.
> Vi porterò per mano ad un momento storico. Passo dopo passo. Voi siete la mia forza. Se ci riesco, e credo di si, vi darò anche novità sul mercato. Ma da oggi non parlerò più di date (che come sapete non decido io). Parlerò solo di fatti".
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Limitandoci alle date (e non alle tante esclusive) rimane l'unico ad averne azzeccato una, ed anche importante: quella dell'esclusiva dicendo il giorno prima che o si firmava il 10 maggio o saltava tutto. 
E rimane l'unico giornalista che ad oggi ha capito che è inutile continuare col gioco delle date e fermarsi, continuando a far parlare solo i fatti. Da parte mia gli dico: chapeau.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Luglio 2016)

Abbiamo capito


----------



## fra29 (14 Luglio 2016)

Bisogna,anche ammettere che da qualche settimana Campopiano arriva sempre dopo sui rinvii.
Anche questa volta Stampa e Sky ci hanno preso con largo anticipo.
Il fatto che Campopiano dica "non dirò più date" contrasta sicuramente con "si firma la settimana prossima", quindi facile che davvero si arriverà a fine mes.
Io,vorrei capire come una firma che sarebbe dovuta arrivare dopo i ballottaggi (19/6) sia scalata di oltre un mese.
Il ricovero di B. Ovviamente non c'entra perché altrimenti avrebbero firmato da una settimana.
Bah..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2016)

Per me non c'è più nessuno di affidabile. Vada come vada.


----------



## smallball (14 Luglio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter rispondendo ad un tifoso: il preliminare non può più saltare.*



e ci mancherebbe altro...


----------



## fra29 (14 Luglio 2016)

Speriamo ci prenda Montanari che dall'inizio ha parlato di 19/7


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Luglio 2016)

In poche ore è passato da entro il 15 o inizio settimana prossima a settimana prossima ma non vi darò più date...che penoso


----------



## Coripra (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: "scriverò un pezzo in giornata ma la firma non arriverà questa settimana. La prossima però si.
> Vi porterò per mano ad un momento storico. Passo dopo passo. Voi siete la mia forza. Se ci riesco, e credo di si, vi darò anche novità sul mercato. Ma da oggi non parlerò più di date (che come sapete non decido io). Parlerò solo di fatti".
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Vabbè, ieri aveva detto 15 o al massimo entro i primi giorni della prossima settimana, ergo 18 o 19.
Ci starebbe pure, se non fosse che i rinvii sono continui con date "certe" sparate di settimana in settimana.
La sicurezza di cui si fa scudo, oramai non fa più gioco.
Guardiamo in faccia la realtà: da metà aprile ad oggi son passati 3 mesi...
a rigor di logica potremmo andare avanti altri mesi e mesi alla stessa maniera...


----------



## fra29 (14 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> In poche ore è passato da entro il 15 o inizio settimana prossima a settimana prossima ma non vi darò più date...che penoso



Che poi "settimana prossima" presuppone come data "entro 22"... Quale differenza c'è tra "entro il 15" e "entro il 22"?


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Che poi "settimana prossima" presuppone come data "entro 22"... Quale differenza c'è tra "entro il 15" e "entro il 22"?



In una notte è passato dalla sicurezza a: "mi son stancato anche io delle date...non decido io"


Ma come gli si può credere? Ok ha indovinato una data...sul preliminare invece sta portando avanti una farsa clamorosa


----------



## ildemone85 (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: "scriverò un pezzo in giornata ma la firma non arriverà questa settimana. La prossima però si.
> Vi porterò per mano ad un momento storico. Passo dopo passo. Voi siete la mia forza. Se ci riesco, e credo di si, vi darò anche novità sul mercato. Ma da oggi non parlerò più di date (che come sapete non decido io). Parlerò solo di fatti".
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



a sto punto la domanda è lecita, ma la trattativa esiste?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Luglio 2016)

Mi pare che si facciano troppo le pulci,colpa l'inpazienza di tutti.
la notizia è la vendita, e Campopiano ci è arrivato molto prima degli altri in più mediamente ha dato anticipazioni più credibili,
a mio parere la vera data non la sanno nemmeno gli acquirenti, ci sono parecchie cose burocratiche da sistemare,
probabilmente un mese fà anche loro pensavano di concludere molto prima.


----------



## neversayconte (14 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi pare che si facciano troppo le pulci,colpa l'inpazienza di tutti.
> la notizia è la vendita, e Campopiano ci è arrivato molto prima degli altri in più mediamente ha dato anticipazioni più credibili,
> a mio parere la vera data non la sanno nemmeno gli acquirenti, ci sono parecchie cose burocratiche da sistemare,
> probabilmente un mese fà anche loro pensavano di concludere molto prima.



Certo, ma all'inter hanno fatto il closing in meno di un mese.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (14 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> a sto punto la domanda è lecita, ma la trattativa esiste?



L'uomo è veramente stato sulla luna?
L'11 settembre è stato tutto organizzato dagli americani?
Elvis è morto o è ancora vivo?


----------



## Gekyn (14 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> In poche ore è passato da entro il 15 o inizio settimana prossima a settimana prossima ma non vi darò più date...che penoso



Non capisco tutto questo astio nei confronti dell'unico giornalista, che pur sbagliando, ha cercato il più possibile di dare notizie vicine alla realtà, senza speculazioni come vari giornalisti di sky ed altre testate....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi pare che si facciano troppo le pulci,colpa l'inpazienza di tutti.
> la notizia è la vendita, e Campopiano ci è arrivato molto prima degli altri in più mediamente ha dato anticipazioni più credibili,
> a mio parere la vera data non la sanno nemmeno gli acquirenti, ci sono parecchie cose burocratiche da sistemare,
> probabilmente un mese fà anche loro pensavano di concludere molto prima.


Il problema però è che a fine Luglio inizia ad essere un po' troppo tardi, considerato che Fininvest di suo non metterà neanche un euro per il mercato. 
L'importante alla fine è che si venda, però con i rinvii la stagione sarà compromessa, sempre se non si sveglino ad Agosto ma la vedo difficile.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Luglio 2016)

Benissimo!!! Manca poco e si sboccia


----------



## sballotello (14 Luglio 2016)

Campopiano ha capito tardi che è un arma a doppio taglio specificare una data precisa. Ha smosso molto interesse il suo colpo e sia gli interessati, sia i rosiconi e soprattutto tanti suoi colleghi invidiosi vivono con il conto alla rovescia inserito per verificare ogni volta se la data della firma è quella giusta oppure se sarà posticipata..


----------



## Hellscream (14 Luglio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il problema però è che a fine Luglio inizia ad essere un po' troppo tardi, considerato che Fininvest di suo non metterà neanche un euro per il mercato.
> L'importante alla fine è che si venda, *però con i rinvii la stagione sarà compromessa*, sempre se non si sveglino ad Agosto ma la vedo difficile.



Che la stagione sia compromessa e che ci aspetta un altro 7/8/9/10 posto non mi pare ci siano più dubbi.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Luglio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Non capisco tutto questo astio nei confronti dell'unico giornalista, che pur sbagliando, ha cercato il più possibile di dare notizie vicine alla realtà, senza speculazioni come vari giornalisti di sky ed altre testate....



Perchè non vedo l'ora di dire che avevano ragione loro, che la Cina è un ologramma, Galatioto un buffone, Galliani manovra il destino del mondo e aspettano i colpi dell,Inter x dire che i cinesi veri sono li... e alla fine l'immancabile "io lo sapevo fin dall'inizio" ...


----------



## robs91 (14 Luglio 2016)

Un altro che non sa nulla e che prende in giro i tifosi che pendono dalle sue labbra.


----------



## martinmilan (14 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Bisogna,anche ammettere che da qualche settimana Campopiano arriva sempre dopo sui rinvii.
> Anche questa volta Stampa e Sky ci hanno preso con largo anticipo.
> Il fatto che Campopiano dica "non dirò più date" contrasta sicuramente con "si firma la settimana prossima", quindi facile che davvero si arriverà a fine mes.
> *Io,vorrei capire come una firma che sarebbe dovuta arrivare dopo i ballottaggi (19/6) sia scalata di oltre un mese.*
> ...



perchè forse non è un preliminare....


----------



## sballotello (14 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Perchè non vedo l'ora di dire che avevano ragione loro, che la Cina è un ologramma, Galatioto un buffone, Galliani manovra il destino del mondo e aspettano i colpi dell,Inter x dire che i cinesi veri sono li... e alla fine l'immancabile "io lo sapevo fin dall'inizio" ...



Esatto, poi sono quei fenomeni che sanno sempre tutto e che dicono tutti da MESI... ANNI.. SECOLI!


----------



## martinmilan (14 Luglio 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Certo, ma all'inter hanno fatto il closing in meno di un mese.



E infatti sono bloccati...hanno fatto tutto troppo in fretta tralasciando i dettagli.Galatioto invece sa come vanno questi passaggi e lavora nei minimi dettagli.


----------



## Montag84 (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Limitandoci alle date (e non alle tante esclusive) rimane l'unico ad averne azzeccato una, ed anche importante: quella dell'esclusiva dicendo il giorno prima che o si firmava il 10 maggio o saltava tutto.
> E rimane l'unico giornalista che ad oggi ha capito che è inutile continuare col gioco delle date e fermarsi, continuando a far parlare solo i fatti. Da parte mia gli dico: chapeau.



Caro Re seguo sempre le tue parole (pesate e mai fuori dalle righe) ma qualche dubbio mi inizia a venire. Perchè una firma che slitta di un mese segnala evidenti problemi nella trattativa a mio avviso. Chi vuole comprare non può permettersi di perdere un altro anno con in mano una creatura come il Milan che continua a svalutarsi (sportivamente e a livello di brand), quindi i problemi credo siano più da attribuire alla società attuale. Quello che mi chiedo è il perchè di questi continui rinvii. So bene che l'importante per noi tifosi è che si ceda, ma le ansie rimangono.

Credi che ci sia qualcuno in società che metta il bastone tra le ruote alla cessione? E chi avrebbe il potere di farlo?


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2016)

Mi chiedo una cosa: ma a questi cinesi interessa il calcio giocato? Perchè a forza di rinvii (con conseguente mercato bloccato) anche la prossima stagione sarà uno psicodramma.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Perchè non vedo l'ora di dire che avevano ragione loro, che la Cina è un ologramma, Galatioto un buffone, Galliani manovra il destino del mondo e aspettano i colpi dell,Inter x dire che i cinesi veri sono li... e alla fine l'immancabile "io lo sapevo fin dall'inizio" ...



Sono una cosa irritante...ancora più di un paio di date sbagliate


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: "scriverò un pezzo in giornata ma la firma non arriverà questa settimana. La prossima però si.
> Vi porterò per mano ad un momento storico. Passo dopo passo. Voi siete la mia forza. Se ci riesco, e credo di si, vi darò anche novità sul mercato. Ma da oggi non parlerò più di date (che come sapete non decido io). Parlerò solo di fatti".
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



E' già passato un mese ( domani) e siamo ancora a sto punto, ma per il Closing pensano di firmarlo a Giugno 2017?.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Luglio 2016)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Caro Re seguo sempre le tue parole (pesate e mai fuori dalle righe) ma qualche dubbio mi inizia a venire. Perchè una firma che slitta di un mese segnala evidenti problemi nella trattativa a mio avviso. Chi vuole comprare non può permettersi di perdere un altro anno con in mano una creatura come il Milan che continua a svalutarsi (sportivamente e a livello di brand), quindi i problemi credo siano più da attribuire alla società attuale. Quello che mi chiedo è il perchè di questi continui rinvii. So bene che l'importante per noi tifosi è che si ceda, ma le ansie rimangono.
> 
> Credi che ci sia qualcuno in società che metta il bastone tra le ruote alla cessione? E chi avrebbe il potere di farlo?



Questi slittamenti non sono affatto dovuti a problemi esterni, come qualcuno che mette i bastoni tra le ruote. Bee è un ologramma che non fa manco più ridere, né Fininvest e soprattutto Berlusconi col quale ha interrotto i rapporti da mesi. 

E' vero, siamo andati di 4/5 settimane oltre la previsione di Galatioto e questo denota dei problemi che tuttavia sono stati risolti visto che tutti sostengono che siamo prossimi alle firme e che rimangono soltanto dettagli tecnici tali da non mettere in pericolo l'affare.
Secondo me le 4/5 settimane in più sono dovute in parte alla degenza di Silvio in ospedale e in parte alle sue richieste di investimenti che sono state messe nero su rosso. Ehm, nero su bianco


----------



## martinmilan (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Questi slittamenti non sono affatto dovuti a problemi esterni, come qualcuno che mette i bastoni tra le ruote. Bee è un ologramma che non fa manco più ridere, né Fininvest e soprattutto Berlusconi col quale ha interrotto i rapporti da mesi.
> 
> E' vero, siamo andati di 4/5 settimane oltre la previsione di Galatioto e questo denota dei problemi che tuttavia sono stati risolti visto che tutti sostengono che siamo prossimi alle firme e che rimangono soltanto dettagli tecnici tali da non mettere in pericolo l'affare.
> Secondo me le 4/5 settimane in più *sono dovute in parte alla degenza di Silvio in ospedale *e in parte alle sue richieste di investimenti che sono state messe nero su rosso. Ehm, nero su bianco


Mi spiace ma non credo che quando Sb era in ospedale siano stati fermi...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Questi slittamenti non sono affatto dovuti a problemi esterni, come qualcuno che mette i bastoni tra le ruote. Bee è un ologramma che non fa manco più ridere, né Fininvest e soprattutto Berlusconi col quale ha interrotto i rapporti da mesi.
> 
> E' vero, siamo andati di 4/5 settimane oltre la previsione di Galatioto e questo denota dei problemi che tuttavia sono stati risolti visto che tutti sostengono che siamo prossimi alle firme e che rimangono soltanto dettagli tecnici tali da non mettere in pericolo l'affare.
> Secondo me le 4/5 settimane in più sono dovute in parte alla degenza di Silvio in ospedale e in parte alle sue richieste di investimenti che sono state messe nero su rosso. Ehm, nero su bianco



Aveva detto pure lui che questa è la trattativa più dura della sua vita...ci stanno i rinvii.... che poi per me rinvii non sono in quanto non è mai stata rilasciata una data ufficiale


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: "scriverò un pezzo in giornata ma la firma non arriverà questa settimana. La prossima però si.
> Vi porterò per mano ad un momento storico. Passo dopo passo. Voi siete la mia forza. Se ci riesco, e credo di si, vi darò anche novità sul mercato. Ma da oggi non parlerò più di date (che come sapete non decido io). Parlerò solo di fatti".
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Non resta che aspettare.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Luglio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il problema però è che a fine Luglio inizia ad essere un po' troppo tardi, considerato che Fininvest di suo non metterà neanche un euro per il mercato.
> L'importante alla fine è che si venda, però con i rinvii la stagione sarà compromessa, sempre se non si sveglino ad Agosto ma la vedo difficile.



Mi pare una paura che hanno in molti, ma al momento ingiustificata, non si sono ancora mossi in molti e più si va avanti tanti che debbono vendere smetteranno con i bluff e caleranno i prezzi, l'importante è che i cinesi portino realmente il cash,
già lo vediamo con due calciatori:
Pavoletti da 18 M a 10 più contropartite tecniche
Vazquez da 25 a 15 M
e lo steso avverrà con i top europei, almeno quelli fuori dai progetti tecnici.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ma non credo che quando Sb era in ospedale siano stati fermi...



Certo, hanno continuato a lavorare ma senza quella frenesia che invece avrebbero avuto con SB fuori e in perfetta forma. Non a caso Galatioto è tornato solo quando Silvio è uscito dall'ospedale.


----------



## martinmilan (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Certo, hanno continuato a lavorare ma senza quella frenesia che invece avrebbero avuto con SB fuori e in perfetta forma. Non a caso Galatioto è tornato solo quando Silvio è uscito dall'ospedale.



In realtà galatioto è arrivato quando SB stava per essere operato

sai come la penso...


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Luglio 2016)

Per me è evidente. Ci sono problemi nella trattativa. Inutile prenderci in giro dicendo tutto normale. Stiamo parlando un preliminare signori! per il Closing allora non oso immaginare quanti rinvii ci saranno di sto passo, se sempre firma. Detto questo i problemi,imho sono dal lato cinese, altrimenti Campopiano dovrebbe spiegare la frase: " Fininvest spinge affinché si chiuda in fretta, ultimo giorno concesso il 15". A questo punto se si supera il 15 che succede? salta l'esclusiva? dovranno fare un comunicato? boh....comunque altra cosa che non quadra, se l'anno prossimo dovessimo entrare in Europa, scordiamoci un mercato all'insegna dei grandi botti per l'estate successiva, in quanto saremo sotto il regime del FPF. E non mi si dica che a questo ci penseranno gli sponsor, perché è infattibile, basta vedere l'inter che è già in mano cinese, e ancora sponsor nemmeno l'ombra.


----------



## Black (14 Luglio 2016)

e vabbe pure campopiano ha rotto. ieri si firmava per forza al 15 o al massimo ipprimi giorni della settimana successiva. ora già cambia idea.
io mi sono rotto. non dico sia un teatrino ma è chiaro che nessuno sa nulla.

ormai l'iter è sempre lo stesso. notizia di rinvio poi a pasquale non risulta poi tutto procede e infine conferma rinvio ma solo per ultimi dettagli


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Questi slittamenti non sono affatto dovuti a problemi esterni, come qualcuno che mette i bastoni tra le ruote. Bee è un ologramma che non fa manco più ridere, né Fininvest e soprattutto Berlusconi col quale ha interrotto i rapporti da mesi.
> 
> E' vero, siamo andati di 4/5 settimane oltre la previsione di Galatioto e questo denota dei problemi che tuttavia sono stati risolti visto che tutti sostengono che siamo prossimi alle firme e che rimangono soltanto dettagli tecnici tali da non mettere in pericolo l'affare.
> Secondo me le 4/5 settimane in più sono dovute in parte alla degenza di Silvio in ospedale e in parte alle sue richieste di investimenti che sono state messe nero su rosso. Ehm, nero su bianco



Invece a naso per me Berlusconi era già convinto da parecchio e i problemi sono burocratici sulla composizione della cordata, senz'altro anche loro staranno discutendo e formalizzando l'organizzazione e i rapporti di forza all'interno della stessa, secondo me sottovalutiamo troppo questo aspetto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Per me è evidente. Ci sono problemi nella trattativa. Inutile prenderci in giro dicendo tutto normale. Stiamo parlando un preliminare signori! per il Closing allora non oso immaginare quanti rinvii ci saranno di sto passo, se sempre firma. Detto questo i problemi,imho sono dal lato cinese, altrimenti Campopiano dovrebbe spiegare la frase: " Fininvest spinge affinché si chiuda in fretta, ultimo giorno concesso il 15". A questo punto se si supera il 15 che succede? salta l'esclusiva? dovranno fare un comunicato? boh....comunque altra cosa che non quadra, se l'anno prossimo dovessimo entrare in Europa, scordiamoci un mercato all'insegna dei grandi botti per l'estate successiva, in quanto saremo sotto il regime del FPF. E non mi si dica che a questo ci penseranno gli sponsor, perché è infattibile, basta vedere l'inter che è già in mano cinese, e ancora sponsor nemmeno l'ombra.



A me viene da pensare che sia un preliminare con valenza quasi da definitivo...in modo che sia gia praticamente tutto ok e si possa procedere spediti....senza dimenticare le pretese di B.....o almeno cosi spero


----------



## martinmilan (14 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> A me viene da pensare che sia un preliminare con valenza quasi da definitivo...in modo che sia gia praticamente tutto ok e si possa procedere spediti....senza dimenticare le pretese di B.....o almeno cosi spero



Fai prima a dire closing eheheheh


----------



## Coripra (14 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo una cosa: ma a questi cinesi interessa il calcio giocato? Perchè a forza di rinvii (con conseguente mercato bloccato) anche la prossima stagione sarà uno psicodramma.


Ti chiedo una cosa: ma sono i cinesi che fanno i rinvii?
Perchè se sono loro è un discorso, diverso se è B.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo una cosa: ma a questi cinesi interessa il calcio giocato? Perchè a forza di rinvii (con conseguente mercato bloccato) anche la prossima stagione sarà uno psicodramma.



Il fatto è che loro sono venuti adesso e un anno così così lo possono reggere, noi siamo 3 anni che mangiamo m...


----------



## Coripra (14 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Per me è evidente. Ci sono problemi nella trattativa. Inutile prenderci in giro dicendo tutto normale. Stiamo parlando un preliminare signori! per il Closing allora non oso immaginare quanti rinvii ci saranno di sto passo, se sempre firma. (omissis).



E invece guarda che il problema principale è proprio firmare il preliminare.
Lo vedo nel mio lavoro (immobili): le litigate più furiose e le uscite dalla stanza con porte sbattute e fogli che volavano sono SOLO in fase di preliminare.
Una volta risolto quello o si firma il definitivo senza battere ciglio, o (in casi rarissimi e per motivi inimmaginabili) salta tutto. Con relativo pagamento delle penali.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Per me è evidente. Ci sono problemi nella trattativa. Inutile prenderci in giro dicendo tutto normale. Stiamo parlando un preliminare signori! per il Closing allora non oso immaginare quanti rinvii ci saranno di sto passo, se sempre firma. Detto questo i problemi,imho sono dal lato cinese, altrimenti Campopiano dovrebbe spiegare la frase: " Fininvest spinge affinché si chiuda in fretta, ultimo giorno concesso il 15". A questo punto se si supera il 15 che succede? salta l'esclusiva? dovranno fare un comunicato? boh....comunque altra cosa che non quadra, se l'anno prossimo dovessimo entrare in Europa, scordiamoci un mercato all'insegna dei grandi botti per l'estate successiva, in quanto saremo sotto il regime del FPF. E non mi si dica che a questo ci penseranno gli sponsor, perché è infattibile, basta vedere l'inter che è già in mano cinese, e ancora sponsor nemmeno l'ombra.



in realtà è il preliminare il passo più importante perché gli impegni verranno cristallizzati e sottoposti a sanzioni vincolanti. Il vero spartiacque non è il closing, che avverrà dopo una serie di passaggi burocratici prestabiliti, ma il preliminare.



Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> A me viene da pensare che sia un preliminare con valenza quasi da definitivo...in modo che sia gia praticamente tutto ok e si possa procedere spediti....senza dimenticare le pretese di B.....o almeno cosi spero



Bravo, è quello che dico qui sopra.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Luglio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Non capisco tutto questo astio nei confronti dell'unico giornalista, che pur sbagliando, ha cercato il più possibile di dare notizie vicine alla realtà, senza speculazioni come vari giornalisti di sky ed altre testate....



Ma dai in una notte ha cambiata totalmente versione

l'altro giorno disse che galatioto era a milano, poi disse di no e che lui non vive con galatioto, poi ha ricambiato versione dicendo che fosse ancora a milano fino alla firma

disse che la deadline al 15 luglio non si sarebbe spostata di un millimetro, al massimo a inizio settimana prossima (contraddicendosi), ieri che è confermato il 15 luglio o al massimo inizio settimana prossima e in un notte è passato a "settimana prossima (non inizio settimana prossima) ma date non ne darò più"

Ragazzi, per gli altri vale il discorso "prima o poi ci prendono"....per Campopiano deve valere lo stesso


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> E invece guarda che il problema principale è proprio firmare il preliminare.
> Lo vedo nel mio lavoro (immobili): le litigate più furiose e le uscite dalla stanza con porte sbattute e fogli che volavano sono SOLO in fase di preliminare.
> Una volta risolto quello o si firma il definitivo senza battere ciglio, o (in casi rarissimi e per motivi inimmaginabili) salta tutto. Con relativo pagamento delle penali.



Per me no..e nessuno sa come stanno le cose, tranne i diretti interessati. Il problema potrebbe essere il consorzio cinese, ovviamente non so che tipo di problemi. Comunque ripeto la cosa che tutti stanno sottovalutando. Se l'anno prossimo andiamo in Europa, non possiamo fare un mercato molto costoso, perché saremmo soggetti al FPF. Considerando che abbiamo un bilancio di -90, fatico a capire come potremmo spenderne ulteriori 100 e passa. Quindi o si spendono quest'anno, o allora ci vorrà molto,molto tempo per risalire.


----------



## Coripra (14 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Per me no..e nessuno sa come stanno le cose, tranne i diretti interessati. Il problema potrebbe essere il consorzio cinese, ovviamente non so che tipo di problemi. Comunque ripeto la cosa che tutti stanno sottovalutando. Se l'anno prossimo andiamo in Europa, non possiamo fare un mercato molto costoso, perché saremmo soggetti al FPF. Considerando che abbiamo un bilancio di -90, fatico a capire come potremmo spenderne ulteriori 100 e passa. Quindi o si spendono quest'anno, o allora ci vorrà molto,molto tempo per risalire.



Che nessuno sappia come stanno le cose è pacifico.
Io volevo solo tranquillizzarti sul post-preliminare.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Che nessuno sappia come stanno le cose è pacifico.
> Io volevo solo tranquillizzarti sul post-preliminare.



Ti ringrazio fratello rossonero, ma io vedo gli stessi rinvii dell'anno scorso, purtroppo....l'unico barlume di luce per me è Galatioto. Mi auguro che possa compiere il miracolo.


----------



## Edric (14 Luglio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Esatto, poi sono quei fenomeni che sanno sempre tutto e che dicono tutti da MESI... ANNI.. SECOLI!



D'altro canto diventa anche gioco facile fare i fenomeni *interpretando* spesso i fatti (e le notizie) a proprio uso e consumo, trattando i *condizionali *come se invece fossero *affermazioni* o, spesso, *verità assolute* e, più generalmente, dando fondo a tutta quella serie di "trucchetti" comunicativi che tornano sempre utili a *distorcere* il senso di un messaggio a uso e consumo della propria "posizione". 

Fateci caso, basta andare su twitter per provare a seguire i discorsi sulla cessione e spuntano fuori una quantità di esempi lampanti di risposte che, onestamente, farebbero perdere la pazienza a un santo, per quanto sono volutamente provocatorie e a senso unico, nel loro cercare di *travisare completamente il senso* di una qualunque notizia o pseudo-notizia.


----------



## martinmilan (14 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio fratello rossonero, ma io vedo gli stessi rinvii dell'anno scorso, purtroppo....l'unico barlume di luce per me è Galatioto. Mi auguro che possa compiere il miracolo.



Finchè è qui non ci servono date...e non credo rimanga per molto..ha una certa età e vorrà godersi i nipotini


----------



## Edric (14 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> E invece guarda che il problema principale è proprio firmare il preliminare.
> Lo vedo nel mio lavoro (immobili): le litigate più furiose e le uscite dalla stanza con porte sbattute e fogli che volavano sono SOLO in fase di preliminare.
> Una volta risolto quello o si firma il definitivo senza battere ciglio, o (in casi rarissimi e per motivi inimmaginabili) salta tutto. Con relativo pagamento delle penali.



E' normale d'altro canto che sia così, le penali hanno esattamente quello scopo di disincentivare il non-perfezionamento dell'accordo.


----------



## sballotello (14 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> D'altro canto diventa anche gioco facile fare i fenomeni *interpretando* spesso i fatti (e le notizie) a proprio uso e consumo, trattando i *condizionali *come se invece fossero *affermazioni* o, spesso, *verità assolute* e, più generalmente, dando fondo a tutta quella serie di "trucchetti" comunicativi che tornano sempre utili a *distorcere* il senso di un messaggio a uso e consumo della propria "posizione".
> 
> Fateci caso, basta andare su twitter per provare a seguire i discorsi sulla cessione e spuntano fuori una quantità di esempi lampanti di risposte che, onestamente, farebbero perdere la pazienza a un santo, per quanto sono volutamente provocatorie e a senso unico, nel loro cercare di *travisare completamente il senso* di una qualunque notizia o pseudo-notizia.



Galatioto conta più dei condizionali, la trattativa esiste ma ovviamente nessuno sa come andrà a finire


----------



## wfiesso (14 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> E invece guarda che il problema principale è proprio firmare il preliminare.
> Lo vedo nel mio lavoro (immobili): le litigate più furiose e le uscite dalla stanza con porte sbattute e fogli che volavano sono SOLO in fase di preliminare.
> Una volta risolto quello o si firma il definitivo senza battere ciglio, o (in casi rarissimi e per motivi inimmaginabili) salta tutto. Con relativo pagamento delle penali.



con le dovute proporzioni il tuo esempio è perfetto, si decide tutto con il preliminare, poi le carte in tavola non possono più essere cambiate, dal preliminare al closing tocca solo alla burocrazia, spostamenti di denaro, controlli e via discorrendo, ma appunto le decisioni vengono prese praticamente tutte al preliminare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> E invece guarda che il problema principale è proprio firmare il preliminare.
> Lo vedo nel mio lavoro (immobili): le litigate più furiose e le uscite dalla stanza con porte sbattute e fogli che volavano sono SOLO in fase di preliminare.
> Una volta risolto quello o si firma il definitivo senza battere ciglio, o (in casi rarissimi e per motivi inimmaginabili) salta tutto. Con relativo pagamento delle penali.


Vero. Il closing è una formalità che noi, naturalmente, richiediamo con forza per liberarci definitivamente del nano, ma è già il preliminare importantissimo.


----------



## S T B (14 Luglio 2016)

ci stanno prendendo per i fondelli o sbaglio?


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2016)

Campopiano ormai è palese che facesse tutto questo per popolarità e il suo scopo lo sta ottenendo (soffiate interne o no)
Comunque è inutile farvi il sangue amaro ragazzi.
Come pensavo (e ne sono sempre piu convinto) se ci sarà sto preliminare non arriverà prima di settembre.
Sperando poi che sti cinesi siano davvero sti super miliardari che si dice


----------



## Kaw (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: "scriverò un pezzo in giornata ma la firma non arriverà questa settimana. La prossima però si.
> Vi porterò per mano ad un momento storico. Passo dopo passo. Voi siete la mia forza. Se ci riesco, e credo di si, vi darò anche novità sul mercato. Ma da oggi non parlerò più di date (che come sapete non decido io). Parlerò solo di fatti".
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Rimango fiducioso per la firma, ma ormai temo che la stagione sia andata a meretrici.

Io spero solo che quando arriveranno, chiunque essi siano, abbiano un valido progetto dietro. Sono disposto a farmi un altro anno infame, tanto ormai è un'abitudine, per svoltare totalmente.


----------



## fra29 (14 Luglio 2016)

Articolo che dice ben poco di nuovo se non che non ci si espone sulle date e le robe da "limare" non mi sembrano aspetti poco importanti.
La sensazione di oggi è quella di un passo indietro, il metro di cui parla Campopiano in realtà non sembra tale perché potremmo tranquillamente slittare a fine mese.
Diciamo che l'unica speranza a cui ci aggrappiamo è ormai solo Sal a Milano.
Dovesse partire oggi per tutti sarebbe un Game over..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Luglio 2016)

*Ultimo articolo di Campopiano: la cessione ci sarà ma ultimamente ci sono stati molti rinvii, giustificabili con il faldone di clausole contrattate tra le parti. Restano da sciogliere alcuni nodi finali come il restante 20%. A tal proposito Fininvest vorrebbe che i cinesi si impegnino da subito a vincolarsi per acquistarlo ad un prezzo stabilito. Segno che c'è volontà di disfarsi ormai di tutto il Milan. Ma soprattutto Fininvest vuole evitare possibili ripensamenti finali suo restante 20%. Galatioto ci sta pensando e nei prossimi giorni si definirà questo aspetto. Le penali ci saranno e saranno di 100M. Ma attenzione: questi soldi non verranno usati per il mercato, il cui budget separato è stato già stabilito e che probabilmente ammonta a 50M. Cessioni escluse. Continua il mistero sulla composizione della cordata. La lista è stata scremata e alla fine saranno presenti 3/4 aziende molto importanti, qualcuna delle quali legate allo stato. L'affare comunque si farà ormai manca davvero poco. Ci sarà un CDA straordinario e si andrà alle firme.*


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Articolo che dice ben poco di nuovo se non che non ci si espone sulle date e le robe da "limare" non mi sembrano aspetti poco importanti.
> La sensazione di oggi è quella di un passo indietro, il metro di cui parla Campopiano in realtà non sembra tale perché potremmo tranquillamente slittare a fine mese.
> Diciamo che l'unica speranza a cui ci aggrappiamo è ormai solo Sal a Milano.
> Dovesse partire oggi per tutti sarebbe un Game over..



Che poi non abbiamo questa certezza che Galatioto sia a Milano


----------



## fra29 (14 Luglio 2016)

Sinceramente dall'articolo emerge un rallentamento della trattativa quando fino a una settimana fa la firma sembra solo una formalità.
Non dà scadenze ma lascia intendere che ci sia da lavorare ergo torniamo alle date del corriere / stampa e Sky che parlavano di fine mese (al netto di un eventuale e nuovo slittamento)


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimo articolo di Campopiano: la cessione ci sarà ma ultimamente ci sono stati molti rinvii, giustificabili con il faldone di clausole contrattate tra le parti. Restano da sciogliere alcuni nodi finali come il restante 20%. A tal proposito Fininvest vorrebbe che i cinesi si impegnino da subito a vincolarsi per acquistarlo ad un prezzo stabilito. Segno che c'è volontà di disfarsi ormai di tutto il Milan. Ma soprattutto Fininvest vuole evitare possibili ripensamenti finali suo restante 20%. Galatioto ci sta pensando e nei prossimi giorni si definirà questo aspetto. Le penali ci saranno e saranno di 100M. Ma attenzione: questi soldi non verranno usati per il mercato, il cui budget separato è stato già stabilito e che probabilmente ammonta a 50M. Cessioni escluse. Continua il mistero sulla composizione della cordata. La lista è stata scremata e alla fine saranno presenti 3/4 aziende molto importanti, qualcuna delle quali legate allo stato. L'affare comunque si farà ormai manca davvero poco. Ci sarà un CDA straordinario e si andrà alle firme.*



50 MLN LOL
Beh prossimo anno entro i primi 8 se va bene dai


----------



## robs91 (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimo articolo di Campopiano: la cessione ci sarà ma ultimamente ci sono stati molti rinvii, giustificabili con il faldone di clausole contrattate tra le parti. Restano da sciogliere alcuni nodi finali come il restante 20%. A tal proposito Fininvest vorrebbe che i cinesi si impegnino da subito a vincolarsi per acquistarlo ad un prezzo stabilito. Segno che c'è volontà di disfarsi ormai di tutto il Milan. Ma soprattutto Fininvest vuole evitare possibili ripensamenti finali suo restante 20%. Galatioto ci sta pensando e nei prossimi giorni si definirà questo aspetto. Le penali ci saranno e saranno di 100M. Ma attenzione: questi soldi non verranno usati per il mercato, il cui budget separato è stato già stabilito e che probabilmente ammonta a 50M. Cessioni escluse. Continua il mistero sulla composizione della cordata. La lista è stata scremata e alla fine saranno presenti 3/4 aziende molto importanti, qualcuna delle quali legate allo stato. L'affare comunque si farà ormai manca davvero poco. Ci sarà un CDA straordinario e si andrà alle firme.*



La parte sul restante 20% è copiata pari pari dal pezzo della Ravelli di questa mattina sul Corriere della sera(ho l'abbonamento gratis e quindi l'ho letto).Sto qui ormai non sa più nulla,non è credibile.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2016)

Il "mercato" alla fine sarà quello: Uallarito, Musacchio (strapagato) ed al massimo Zielinski e Pavoletti.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimo articolo di Campopiano: la cessione ci sarà ma ultimamente ci sono stati molti rinvii, giustificabili con il faldone di clausole contrattate tra le parti. Restano da sciogliere alcuni nodi finali come il restante 20%. A tal proposito Fininvest vorrebbe che i cinesi si impegnino da subito a vincolarsi per acquistarlo ad un prezzo stabilito. Segno che c'è volontà di disfarsi ormai di tutto il Milan. Ma soprattutto Fininvest vuole evitare possibili ripensamenti finali suo restante 20%. Galatioto ci sta pensando e nei prossimi giorni si definirà questo aspetto. Le penali ci saranno e saranno di 100M. Ma attenzione: questi soldi non verranno usati per il mercato, il cui budget separato è stato già stabilito e che probabilmente ammonta a 50M. Cessioni escluse. Continua il mistero sulla composizione della cordata. La lista è stata scremata e alla fine saranno presenti 3/4 aziende molto importanti, qualcuna delle quali legate allo stato. L'affare comunque si farà ormai manca davvero poco. Ci sarà un CDA straordinario e si andrà alle firme.*



Non mi pare una cosa che si possa risolvere in 4 giorni.


----------



## marcokaka (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimo articolo di Campopiano: la cessione ci sarà ma ultimamente ci sono stati molti rinvii, giustificabili con il faldone di clausole contrattate tra le parti. Restano da sciogliere alcuni nodi finali come il restante 20%. A tal proposito Fininvest vorrebbe che i cinesi si impegnino da subito a vincolarsi per acquistarlo ad un prezzo stabilito. Segno che c'è volontà di disfarsi ormai di tutto il Milan. Ma soprattutto Fininvest vuole evitare possibili ripensamenti finali suo restante 20%. Galatioto ci sta pensando e nei prossimi giorni si definirà questo aspetto. Le penali ci saranno e saranno di 100M. Ma attenzione: questi soldi non verranno usati per il mercato, il cui budget separato è stato già stabilito e che probabilmente ammonta a 50M. Cessioni escluse. Continua il mistero sulla composizione della cordata. La lista è stata scremata e alla fine saranno presenti 3/4 aziende molto importanti, qualcuna delle quali legate allo stato. L'affare comunque si farà ormai manca davvero poco. Ci sarà un CDA straordinario e si andrà alle firme.*



Un pò deluso dalla cifra stanziata per questo mercato... è proprio vero che fininvest ed i cinesi vogliono solo il bene del milan !!! Ma andate via


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimo articolo di Campopiano: la cessione ci sarà ma ultimamente ci sono stati molti rinvii, giustificabili con il faldone di clausole contrattate tra le parti. Restano da sciogliere alcuni nodi finali come il restante 20%. A tal proposito Fininvest vorrebbe che i cinesi si impegnino da subito a vincolarsi per acquistarlo ad un prezzo stabilito. Segno che c'è volontà di disfarsi ormai di tutto il Milan. Ma soprattutto Fininvest vuole evitare possibili ripensamenti finali suo restante 20%. Galatioto ci sta pensando e nei prossimi giorni si definirà questo aspetto. Le penali ci saranno e saranno di 100M. Ma attenzione: questi soldi non verranno usati per il mercato, il cui budget separato è stato già stabilito e che probabilmente ammonta a 50M. Cessioni escluse. Continua il mistero sulla composizione della cordata. La lista è stata scremata e alla fine saranno presenti 3/4 aziende molto importanti, qualcuna delle quali legate allo stato. L'affare comunque si farà ormai manca davvero poco. Ci sarà un CDA straordinario e si andrà alle firme.*



Le super mega cordate da 7 son diventate 3 o 4? Cioè si sono dimezzate improvvisamente o cosa? Anche sul molto importanti avrei qualche dubbio; da quelle parti squadre sconosciute danno 40 milioni ad un cesso come Pellè, ma per ricostruire un'intera rosa mettono 50 milioni. Si prospetta un'annata nerissima.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Luglio 2016)

È da settimane che siamo ai dettagli suvvia....e poi da 8 siamo passati a 3 investitori ahahahah che barzelletta


----------



## Coripra (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimo articolo di Campopiano: la cessione ci sarà ma ultimamente ci sono stati molti rinvii, giustificabili con il faldone di clausole contrattate tra le parti. Restano da sciogliere alcuni nodi finali come il restante 20%. A tal proposito Fininvest vorrebbe che i cinesi si impegnino da subito a vincolarsi per acquistarlo ad un prezzo stabilito. Segno che c'è volontà di disfarsi ormai di tutto il Milan. Ma soprattutto Fininvest vuole evitare possibili ripensamenti finali suo restante 20%. Galatioto ci sta pensando e nei prossimi giorni si definirà questo aspetto. Le penali ci saranno e saranno di 100M. Ma attenzione: questi soldi non verranno usati per il mercato, il cui budget separato è stato già stabilito e che probabilmente ammonta a 50M. Cessioni escluse. Continua il mistero sulla composizione della cordata. La lista è stata scremata e alla fine saranno presenti 3/4 aziende molto importanti, qualcuna delle quali legate allo stato. L'affare comunque si farà ormai manca davvero poco. Ci sarà un CDA straordinario e si andrà alle firme.*



Il pessimismo cresce... 50 milioni??? Ma per favore...

Ecco perchè non abbiamo preso vazquezzzz

Che poi dico: B cede il Milan per amore, ce la mena per mesi che lo vuole cedere SOLO a chi investirà pesantemente per rilanciarlo e questi ci mettono 50 milioni + le cessioni???

cordialmente, o B., leggi sotto...


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimo articolo di Campopiano: la cessione ci sarà ma ultimamente ci sono stati molti rinvii, giustificabili con il faldone di clausole contrattate tra le parti. Restano da sciogliere alcuni nodi finali come il restante 20%. A tal proposito Fininvest vorrebbe che i cinesi si impegnino da subito a vincolarsi per acquistarlo ad un prezzo stabilito. Segno che c'è volontà di disfarsi ormai di tutto il Milan. Ma soprattutto Fininvest vuole evitare possibili ripensamenti finali suo restante 20%. Galatioto ci sta pensando e nei prossimi giorni si definirà questo aspetto. Le penali ci saranno e saranno di 100M. Ma attenzione: questi soldi non verranno usati per il mercato, il cui budget separato è stato già stabilito e che probabilmente ammonta a 50M. Cessioni escluse. Continua il mistero sulla composizione della cordata. La lista è stata scremata e alla fine saranno presenti 3/4 aziende molto importanti, qualcuna delle quali legate allo stato. L'affare comunque si farà ormai manca davvero poco. Ci sarà un CDA straordinario e si andrà alle firme.*



Tra un paio di giorni il budget ammonterà a 30 euro....


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (14 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> È da settimane che siamo ai dettagli suvvia....e poi da 8 siamo passati a 3 investitori ahahahah che barzelletta



Pochi ma buoni


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Luglio 2016)

Cinquanta milioni. Cinquanta.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2016)

400 milioni per il mercato per i prossimi due anni".

ROTFL.


----------



## kollaps (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimo articolo di Campopiano: la cessione ci sarà ma ultimamente ci sono stati molti rinvii, giustificabili con il faldone di clausole contrattate tra le parti. Restano da sciogliere alcuni nodi finali come il restante 20%. A tal proposito Fininvest vorrebbe che i cinesi si impegnino da subito a vincolarsi per acquistarlo ad un prezzo stabilito. Segno che c'è volontà di disfarsi ormai di tutto il Milan. Ma soprattutto Fininvest vuole evitare possibili ripensamenti finali suo restante 20%. Galatioto ci sta pensando e nei prossimi giorni si definirà questo aspetto. Le penali ci saranno e saranno di 100M. Ma attenzione: questi soldi non verranno usati per il mercato, il cui budget separato è stato già stabilito e che probabilmente ammonta a 50M. Cessioni escluse. Continua il mistero sulla composizione della cordata. La lista è stata scremata e alla fine saranno presenti 3/4 aziende molto importanti, qualcuna delle quali legate allo stato. L'affare comunque si farà ormai manca davvero poco. Ci sarà un CDA straordinario e si andrà alle firme.*





robs91 ha scritto:


> La parte sul restante 20% è copiata pari pari dal pezzo della Ravelli di questa mattina sul Corriere della sera(ho l'abbonamento gratis e quindi l'ho letto).Sto qui ormai non sa più nulla,non è credibile.



Mi dispiace per il buon Campopiano, ma questa è la verità.
Non sa neanche lui quando firmeranno e, soprattutto, non conosce le cifre del mercato (cosa buona e giusta aggiungo io).
Nell'estate in cui l'inter spende 40 milioni per Joao Mario io non ci credo neanche se lo vedo che il nostro botto di mercato sia Pavoletti, quindi voliamo bassi, ma voliamo.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimo articolo di Campopiano: la cessione ci sarà ma ultimamente ci sono stati molti rinvii, giustificabili con il faldone di clausole contrattate tra le parti. Restano da sciogliere alcuni nodi finali come il restante 20%. A tal proposito Fininvest vorrebbe che i cinesi si impegnino da subito a vincolarsi per acquistarlo ad un prezzo stabilito. Segno che c'è volontà di disfarsi ormai di tutto il Milan. Ma soprattutto Fininvest vuole evitare possibili ripensamenti finali suo restante 20%. Galatioto ci sta pensando e nei prossimi giorni si definirà questo aspetto. Le penali ci saranno e saranno di 100M. Ma attenzione: questi soldi non verranno usati per il mercato, il cui budget separato è stato già stabilito e che probabilmente ammonta a 50M. Cessioni escluse. Continua il mistero sulla composizione della cordata. La lista è stata scremata e alla fine saranno presenti 3/4 aziende molto importanti, qualcuna delle quali legate allo stato. L'affare comunque si farà ormai manca davvero poco. Ci sarà un CDA straordinario e si andrà alle firme.*



Non credo affatto che la contrattazione finora non abbia riguardato tempistiche e prezzo del rimanente 20%; e se davvero così fosse iniziare a discuterne ora escluderebbe la possibilità di firmare il preliminare la prossima settimana; non è certo cosa su cui accordarsi nel weekend.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (14 Luglio 2016)

Perché i cinesi comprano Mialn, Inter, Aston Villa, Wolverhampton? Questa è la domanda che dobbiamo farci. Non ho la risposta. 
Ma la regia di questi acquisti e' sempre del governo. Le cordate le decide il governo. Nella loro strategia e' possibile che il Milan sia solo un tassello e non il pezzo principale. Sempre meglio di SB ma non illudiamoci di avere il budget del Man City o del PSG


----------



## koti (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimo articolo di Campopiano: la cessione ci sarà ma ultimamente ci sono stati molti rinvii, giustificabili con il faldone di clausole contrattate tra le parti. Restano da sciogliere alcuni nodi finali come il restante 20%. A tal proposito Fininvest vorrebbe che i cinesi si impegnino da subito a vincolarsi per acquistarlo ad un prezzo stabilito. Segno che c'è volontà di disfarsi ormai di tutto il Milan. Ma soprattutto Fininvest vuole evitare possibili ripensamenti finali suo restante 20%. Galatioto ci sta pensando e nei prossimi giorni si definirà questo aspetto. Le penali ci saranno e saranno di 100M. Ma attenzione: questi soldi non verranno usati per il mercato, il cui budget separato è stato già stabilito e che probabilmente ammonta a 50M. Cessioni escluse. Continua il mistero sulla composizione della cordata. La lista è stata scremata e alla fine saranno presenti 3/4 aziende molto importanti, qualcuna delle quali legate allo stato. L'affare comunque si farà ormai manca davvero poco. Ci sarà un CDA straordinario e si andrà alle firme.*


50 milioni di budget+30 dalla cessione di Bacca = Musacchio (30), Zielinski (18), Candreva/Cuadrado (25), Sosa (5)

Credo sarà questo il nostro mercato.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] rispetta le opinioni altrui ed evita questi post.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> 400 milioni per il mercato per i prossimi due anni".
> 
> ROTFL.



"Ho rinunciato a dei soldi per permettere ai cinesi di investirli sul mercato"


----------



## Coripra (14 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> In quanti non vedevano l'ora di spalare melma, tutti scatenati in 2 minuti  mi vien da ridere
> 
> Ps sul mercato é da più di un mese che campopiano parla di cifra intorno i 50 mln *per il mercato estivo, perché lo deve anticipare Fininvest e non vuole esporsi* ma fa più comodo non ricordarlo .... mi ripeto... siamo diventati tifosi da rometta, quelli che "con certi tifosi la Roma non vincerà mai nulla" ... ecco, ci siamo ridotti così, sia per colpa della coppia di infami, sia perché si é ottusi



Scusa, ma si parlava di uno scoperto di 100 milioni, non di cinquanta...
ma forse ricordo male io...

Comunque a leggere l'articolo si evidenzia che i ritardi sono imputabili a Fininvest e non ai cinesi come molti credono: Fininvest vuole vendere tutto, non vuole rischiare di ritrovarsi con un pezzo di Milan poi, e se potesse (e se non ci fosse B lo farebbe) venderebbe tutto e subito.
Mi sa che B sta sempre peggio...


----------



## Edric (14 Luglio 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Perché i cinesi comprano Mialn, Inter, Aston Villa, Wolverhampton? Questa è la domanda che dobbiamo farci. Non ho la risposta.
> Ma la regia di questi acquisti e' sempre del governo. Le cordate le decide il governo. Nella loro strategia e' possibile che il Milan sia solo un tassello e non il pezzo principale. Sempre meglio di SB ma non illudiamoci di avere il budget del Man City o del PSG



Ah beh ma questo è un "dilemma" dalla semplicissima soluzione.

Se sei un'allenatore e hai a disposizione *Messi*, *Pastore *e *Giaccherini *(con tutto il rispetto) su chi farai più affidamento per portare a casa il risultato ?


----------



## Superpippo9 (14 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> 50 MLN LOL
> Beh prossimo anno entro i primi 8 se va bene dai



Seguo Campopiano dal primo tweet... allora ha sempre detto che nel periodo del preliminare ci sarebbe stato un saldo negativo concordato dalle parti ( ad oggi quindi -50mln) e che i fondi degli acquirenti si sarebbero "visti" a partire dal mercato di gennaio ( se la compravendita va a buon fine). Questa è sempre stata la sua versione. Quindi se per questo mercato si può spendere una cinquantina di mln più le cessioni amen ( altrimenti c'è sempre l opzione arbeloa &co) aspettando fiduciosi che si arrivi al passaggio di proprietà con una certa velocità! !!


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimo articolo di Campopiano: la cessione ci sarà ma ultimamente ci sono stati molti rinvii, giustificabili con il faldone di clausole contrattate tra le parti. Restano da sciogliere alcuni nodi finali come il restante 20%. A tal proposito Fininvest vorrebbe che i cinesi si impegnino da subito a vincolarsi per acquistarlo ad un prezzo stabilito. Segno che c'è volontà di disfarsi ormai di tutto il Milan. Ma soprattutto Fininvest vuole evitare possibili ripensamenti finali suo restante 20%. Galatioto ci sta pensando e nei prossimi giorni si definirà questo aspetto. Le penali ci saranno e saranno di 100M. Ma attenzione: questi soldi non verranno usati per il mercato, il cui budget separato è stato già stabilito e che probabilmente ammonta a 50M. Cessioni escluse. Continua il mistero sulla composizione della cordata. La lista è stata scremata e alla fine saranno presenti 3/4 aziende molto importanti, qualcuna delle quali legate allo stato. L'affare comunque si farà ormai manca davvero poco. Ci sarà un CDA straordinario e si andrà alle firme.*



Una mia considerazione: non credo che la lista sia stata "scremata", semplicemente tra i potenziali acquirenti, la metà o più della metà si sono tirati indietro. Perché parliamoci chiaro, ci fossero stati 8 megamiliardari avrebbero comprato il Milan in 10 secondi.
Vediamo chi sono questi 3 rimasti. Su una cosa ho sempre dato ragione all'eccentrico Forchielli: che questa cordata non esisteva, o non esisteva così come ce la rappresentevano.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma si parlava di uno scoperto di 100 milioni, non di cinquanta...
> ma forse ricordo male io...
> 
> Comunque a leggere l'articolo si evidenzia che i ritardi sono imputabili a Fininvest e non ai cinesi come molti credono: Fininvest vuole vendere tutto, non vuole rischiare di ritrovarsi con un pezzo di Milan poi, e se potesse (e se non ci fosse B lo farebbe) venderebbe tutto e subito.
> Mi sa che B sta sempre peggio...



I 100 mln erano tutte supposizioni, lui ha sempre parlato di cifra vicina ai 50, i 100 dei cinesi si vedranno dopo il closing


----------



## Coripra (14 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> I 100 mln erano tutte supposizioni, lui ha sempre parlato di cifra vicina ai 50, i 100 dei cinesi si vedranno dopo il closing



Mah... vediamo... certo è che se c'è dietro lo stato cinese, è proprio tirchio...
28,5 milioni in 2,5 anni a Pellè netti di stipendio...
fai un po' tu il raffronto...


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2016)

con 50 milioni oggi non ci fai niente , ho capito che quest anno è un altro anno buttato nel cesso .


----------



## Schism75 (14 Luglio 2016)

Il rinvio alla prossima settimana Sky, la Gazzetta ed altri organi sono diversi giorni che hanno dato per certo. Campopiano l'altra sera in diretta ha di nuovo giurato in pompa magna che si firmava il 15 sicuramente, nessun rinvio. Al massimo, ma proprio al massimo inizio setttimana dopo. Quindi in questo ha palesemente errato. Poi possiamo fare tutti i voli pindarici e i giri di parole che vogliamo, però i dati questi sono.
Quindi per quanto mi riguarda, è uguale agli altri organi di informazione. Sa solo quello che gli viene detto. E non sempre quello che gli viene detto è realistico od aggiornato.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> con 50 milioni oggi non ci fai niente , ho capito che quest anno è un altro anno buttato nel cesso .



Per quegli obiettivi di mercato, poi... peggio mi sento.


----------



## Edric (14 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Mah... vediamo... certo è che se c'è dietro lo stato cinese, è proprio tirchio...
> 28,5 milioni in 2,5 anni a Pellè netti di stipendio...
> fai un po' tu il raffronto...



In realtà è anche Fininvest che, correttamente, si cautela nel limitare le esposizioni finanziare in relazione ad una società che (anche se non lo sarà più a breve) al momento resta sempre "sua".

Ricordiamoci che, *fino all'ufficialità della cessione* qualunque cifra esposta in passivo a bilancio è, legalmente, di responsabilità di fininvest e non dei cinesi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Mah... vediamo... certo è che se c'è dietro lo stato cinese, è proprio tirchio...
> 28,5 milioni in 2,5 anni a Pellè netti di stipendio...
> fai un po' tu il raffronto...



No ma va che in questo caso lo stato cinese non c'entra nulla i soldi spesi tra 2 settimane sono ancora soldi spesi da Fininvest .


----------



## Edric (14 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per quegli obiettivi di mercato, poi... peggio mi sento.



Anche Vasquez però, stando alle cronache dei giornali nelle scorse settimane, era un obiettivo di mercato molto pubblicizzato ma poi si è accasato altrove.

Aspettiamo che si firmino i contratti per disperarci, che a volte gli "obiettivi" che ci propinano son solo "fumo" creato ad arte


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Mah... vediamo... certo è che se c'è dietro lo stato cinese, è proprio tirchio...
> 28,5 milioni in 2,5 anni a Pellè netti di stipendio...
> fai un po' tu il raffronto...



Non sono mica i cinesi che non investono.
E' Fininvest che si vuole accollare meno rischi possibili.

Vedremo comunque se sarà un mercato basato su un saldo negativo plausibile di 50 milioni, o se si spenderanno davvero dai 100 milioni in su (se non fosse per le parole di Berlusconi, sarei propenso esclusivamente alla prima ipotesi).


----------



## Doctore (14 Luglio 2016)

Ma almeno parlassero chiaro...quest anno niente mercato perche non vogliamo rischiare.


----------



## DannySa (14 Luglio 2016)

Da notare la gestione del mercato della dirigenza attuale, una roba imbarazzante, tra scoppole e 31 enni che giocano in Turchia si stanno godendo questo mercato con la scusa che qualcuno ci comprerà ed è tutto bloccato.
Ormai ho solo la speranza che la vicenda si chiuda e basta, può comprarci pure Topo Gigio ma liberarsi di Galliani sarebbe già una grandissima vittoria (facilitata dal fatto che non verranno investiti tanti soldi nel mercato).
Gioco forza la trattativa si sta inoltrando quasi ad agosto, quindi i 50 mln di budget serviranno per coprire le spese necessarie, quindi i giocatori che sono già stati bloccati ora saranno presi in breve tempo, ergo sarà un altro mercato raffazzonato che dovrà chiudersi prima del 10 agosto in modo da avere il grosso della rosa disponibile già da quel giorno, in più ci saranno i soldi che arriveranno dalle cessioni, quindi più o meno verranno spesi 80-90 mln e avremo fatto il solito mercato Gallianesco, ma udite udite.. anche quest'anno, stando a quello che si legge, il centrocampo non verrà minimamente intaccato, è praticamente impossibile spodestare Montolivo, è impossibile liberarsi di Bertolacci ed è quasi inutile liberarsi di Kucka (giocatore mediocre reso ancora più mediocre in un contesto mediocre).
Potete volere tutti gli Zielinski di 'sto mondo, ma se tu hai un centrocampo scandaloso e il tuo mercato è il polacco più Sosa non cambia veramente nulla, la roba incredibile è che dopo aver speso 30 mln per Romagnoli ne spendiamo altrettanti per un altro centrale, siamo attivi nel reparto avanzato e probabilmente assisteremo all'acquisto di Pavoletti, il centrocampo che vuole Montella? chi se ne frega.
Gestione monumentale del mercato.


----------



## Serginho (14 Luglio 2016)

L'ho detto in passato e lo ripeto, chi pensa che arrivano i cinesi e spendono tipo sceicchi si sta illudendo gratuitamente e si lagnerà come un poppante per illusioni che si è autocreato nella propria testa. Questo a prescindere dal discorso dei 50 milioni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Cinquanta milioni. Cinquanta.



Con Galliani equivalgono a zero.



Admin ha scritto:


> 400 milioni per il mercato per i prossimi due anni".
> 
> ROTFL.



Io non so come andrà a finire, a quale giornalista credere e così via..
Ma la certezza è sempre una sola, e quello è un paletto immutabile: ogni cosa che dice Berlusconi è una menzogna. Poi vada come vada.


----------



## mabadi (14 Luglio 2016)

dire che per il mercato ci sono 50 milioni è un comportamento da persona civili ed intelligenti. così i prezzi non verranno raddoppiati.


----------



## siioca (14 Luglio 2016)

ecco perchè sarà venduto Bacca...


----------



## Fedeshi (14 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> In realtà è anche Fininvest che, correttamente, si cautela nel limitare le esposizioni finanziare in relazione ad una società che (anche se non lo sarà più a breve) al momento resta sempre "sua".
> 
> Ricordiamoci che, *fino all'ufficialità della cessione* qualunque cifra esposta in passivo a bilancio è, legalmente, di responsabilità di fininvest e non dei cinesi.



Esatto,altro che "É colpa dei Cinesi".


----------



## wfiesso (14 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> In realtà è anche Fininvest che, correttamente, si cautela nel limitare le esposizioni finanziare in relazione ad una società che (anche se non lo sarà più a breve) al momento resta sempre "sua".
> 
> Ricordiamoci che, *fino all'ufficialità della cessione* qualunque cifra esposta in passivo a bilancio è, legalmente, di responsabilità di fininvest e non dei cinesi.





Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Esatto,altro che "É colpa dei Cinesi".



Grazie al cielo qualcuno che capisce c'è


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> L'ho detto in passato e lo ripeto, chi pensa che arrivano i cinesi e spendono tipo sceicchi si sta illudendo gratuitamente e si lagnerà come un poppante per illusioni che si è autocreato nella propria testa. Questo a prescindere dal discorso dei 50 milioni



Esatto.
L'unico modo per concorrere con PSG, Man UTD etc.. sarà quello di avere uno stadio e un mercato adeguato.
Cioè se ci saranno sti cinesi quest aspetti dovranno essere curati da professionisti assoluti perchè nessuno metterà MAI nel Milan 300 mln all'anno come vanno gli arabi.


----------



## DannySa (14 Luglio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Esatto,altro che "É colpa dei Cinesi".



Ma questo è ovvio, fino al closing il Milan di cinese non avrà nulla.
Le cifre sono ridicole ma saranno ancora a carico di Finivest, l'amata Fininvest che sta aspettando questa firma del preliminare per farsi carico delle spese per il mercato (minimissime), quelli che hanno avuto a cuore il Milan per tutto questo tempo che si impegnano a fare un altro mercato da 80 mln complessivi (compresi i 30 di Bacca e i 9 di El Shaarawy) dandoli in mano a Galliani (senza perplessità di rito) e che poi tirerà le tende e tanti saluti, allora la domanda da porsi è:
Ma per quale motivo questi 80 mln per il mercato dovrebbero renderci dignitosi? pare più una forzatura obbligata dai recenti pessimi risultati.
Per quale motivo Galliani dovrebbe fare un mercato meraviglioso se a closing avvenuto si toglierà dalle palle? cosa gliene frega a lui se prende batoste di qua e di là? a lui, come tutti sanno, interessa raccontare le favolette sulle sue cene di mercato, ben sapendo che sono le ultime e gli fanno venire gli occhi lucidi e i tic al collo.
La realtà è che il nostro mercato sarà questo, gestito da gente che se n'è sbattuta dei risultati sportivi negli ultimi 9 anni, non vedo perché dovrebbero fregarsene ora, non mi aspetto nulla ma nulla di buono.
Vogliamo parlare di Berlusconi? cioè questo presidente disinteressato dal 94 che, a 80 anni e parecchi problemi di salute, è ancora il proprietario del Milan, una cosa mai vista nel calcio ma rende l'idea di come le cose siano andate oltre di almeno 8 anni, allungate vanamente dagli ultimi fenomeni del ciclo che si è concluso nel 2012 e morto del tutto da quell'estate.


----------



## Doctore (14 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> L'unico modo per concorrere con PSG, Man UTD etc.. sarà quello di avere uno stadio e un mercato adeguato.
> Cioè se ci saranno sti cinesi quest aspetti dovranno essere curati da professionisti assoluti perchè nessuno metterà MAI nel Milan 300 mln all'anno come vanno gli arabi.



ma sticazzi...Pure la dirigenza del gubbio gestirebbe meglio il milan.
Non mi aspetto di vincere campionati e champions come gli anni d oro...mi basta tornare competitivi(non comepetitivissimi alla galliani : D )


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma sticazzi...Pure la dirigenza del gubbio gestirebbe meglio il milan.
> Non mi aspetto di vincere campionati e champions come gli anni d oro...mi basta tornare competitivi(non comepetitivissimi alla galliani : D )



Beh su questo siamo d'accordo.
Ma non basta uno che gestisca meglio di Galliani (quello sarei capace pure io) ci vuole uno che ci gestisca con estrema professionalità e competenza.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Luglio 2016)

come avevo scritto stamattina, immaginavo che i problemi fossero importanti e non di poco conto. Altro che limare alcuni dettagli. E badate bene, questo è quello che hanno "fatto filtrare" per Campopiano, non possiamo sapere se ci sono altri problemi oltre questi. 
A mio parere, se si firma per fine Luglio dobbiamo baciarci i gomiti. 
Sulla cordata non mi pronuncio, per me ci ha visto male Campopiano, l'unico a parlare di 7/8 investitori. Mentre da almeno un mese e mezzo Montanari (per citarne uno a caso) parlava di 3 massimo 4 investitori. Non prendiamo per oro colato tutto ciò che dice Campopiano. Non voglio andargli contro, perché sono convinto che quello che ha detto era in buona fede, ma credo che molte cose ci abbia romanzato su.


----------



## Coripra (14 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> come avevo scritto stamattina, immaginavo che i problemi fossero importanti e non di poco conto. Altro che limare alcuni dettagli. E badate bene, questo è quello che hanno "fatto filtrare" per Campopiano, non possiamo sapere se ci sono altri problemi oltre questi.
> A mio parere, se si firma per fine Luglio dobbiamo baciarci i gomiti.
> Sulla cordata non mi pronuncio, per me ci ha visto male Campopiano, l'unico a parlare di 7/8 investitori. Mentre da almeno un mese e mezzo Montanari (per citarne uno a caso) parlava di 3 massimo 4 investitori. Non prendiamo per oro colato tutto ciò che dice Campopiano. Non voglio andargli contro, perché sono convinto che quello che ha detto era in buona fede, ma credo che molte cose ci abbia romanzato su.



Che poi 7, 8, 3, 1, -4, polentadodici (Linus docet) chissene...
Basta che questa telenovela finisca... col lieto fine, però...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> 400 milioni per il mercato per i prossimi due anni".
> 
> ROTFL.





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> "Ho rinunciato a dei soldi per permettere ai cinesi di investirli sul mercato"


Lungi da me difendere il nano, che io vorrei non più in vita, lo sapete, però la chiusa "per il mercato" non l'ha mai detta. L'intervista in cui parlò la ricordo bene. Il nano parlò di 400 milioni in due anni per la società; ora, certamente un centinaio di milioni, almeno, a stagione per il mercato ce li saremmo aspettati, però mi sa che non è questo il caso, perché in questa fase si concorderà un saldo negativo. 
Purtroppo devo dare ragione a Campopiano, correggendolo però: la forza dei cinesi si vedrà dopo il closing; e non a gennaio, perché si sa che a gennaio non si muove un corno, ma soltanto per la sessione estiva prossima. 
Poi sono d'accordo con voi, c'è tanto sconforto, perché rischiamo di buttare un'altra stagione alle ortiche. C'è soltanto da incrociare le dita sperando che Montella faccia un mezzo miracolo e che i nuovi acquisti trascinino la squadra, altrimenti anche l'anno prossimo l'Europa League sarà il massimo che ci aspetta.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Luglio 2016)

Oltre la prossima settimana sarà solo per una eventuale fine delle trattative in negativo, quindi se si chiude sarà al 100% la prossima settimana (come detto, da tempo, da Sky e altre testate).

-10 giorni


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Luglio 2016)

Purtroppo queste lungaggini, volute non volute evitabili non evitabili non discuto questo e nemmeno mi interessa ad ora, stanno bloccando il mercato e arriveremo quasi a fine luglio senza aver fatto acquisti degni di nota. Speravo chiudessero domani e invece no... Ci rimarranno gli avanzi sul mercato, sempre che non preferiscano andare a far panchina a Torino, ormai va di moda.


----------



## Fedeshi (14 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma questo è ovvio, fino al closing il Milan di cinese non avrà nulla.
> Le cifre sono ridicole ma saranno ancora a carico di Finivest, l'amata Fininvest che sta aspettando questa firma del preliminare per farsi carico delle spese per il mercato (minimissime), quelli che hanno avuto a cuore il Milan per tutto questo tempo che si impegnano a fare un altro mercato da 80 mln complessivi (compresi i 30 di Bacca e i 9 di El Shaarawy) dandoli in mano a Galliani (senza perplessità di rito) e che poi tirerà le tende e tanti saluti, allora la domanda da porsi è:
> Ma per quale motivo questi 80 mln per il mercato dovrebbero renderci dignitosi? pare più una forzatura obbligata dai recenti pessimi risultati.
> Per quale motivo Galliani dovrebbe fare un mercato meraviglioso se a closing avvenuto si toglierà dalle palle? cosa gliene frega a lui se prende batoste di qua e di là? a lui, come tutti sanno, interessa raccontare le favolette sulle sue cene di mercato, ben sapendo che sono le ultime e gli fanno venire gli occhi lucidi e i tic al collo.
> ...



92 minuti di Applausi.Confido che Gancikoff riesca non solo a limitare i danni,ma a fare un mercato dignitoso per una stagione altrettanto dignitosa.


----------



## MasterGorgo (14 Luglio 2016)

Credo concluderanno la vendita ma, ad oggi, vi sono alcune dubbi:

- Chi vende se tratta già sul restante 20% e nel frattempo non mette un cent per il mercato 
stà ufficialmente SBARACCANDO e mai gestirà un euro dei 400mil in 2 anni.
- Se fissi il prezzo del 20% ora con una eventuale quotazione ti potresti perdere qualche euro per strada.
- Il preliminare se serve a dare a G 50 miloni ai primi di agosto che vadano direttamente al closing
- Ad una trattativa non ci si presenta mai a mani vuote... un rhum, un prosciuttino, uno slavo dai piedi buoni
e cosa vuoi che siano 20 o 30 mil ? 

comunque finirà ok anche sembrano tutti una congrega di TIRCHI.


----------



## Konrad (14 Luglio 2016)

Beh ma Fininvest non potrebbe piazzare il 20% a Mr Bee??



Di buono mi prendo solo la cessione del Milan...a questo punto solo sperando che chi ci acquista voglia davvero tirare fuori TANTI soldi per il rilancio dei rossoneri.
Però onestamente, da fautore della corrente ottimista fin dal primo minuto, se mi fermo a ragionare un momento a mente fredda...prendendo per buono quanto detto da Campopiano:
1) Ci ritroveremo a costruire ed assemblare sul campo la squadra ad agosto inoltrato. Firma...denaro...chiusura giocatori...visite mediche...inizio preparazione del singolo acquisto;
2) Sicuramente per budget e tempi di attesa le "prime scelte" saranno andate...e le seconde...(vi rendete conto di chi potremmo prendere? Davvero i Sosa e compagnia a briscola...addirittura Vazquez si sta accasando...Zielinski magari volerà verso Liverpool...). Mi vien quasi da sperare che la Juve prenda Gabigol cosìcché non potrà poi prendere anche Cuadrado per il discorso extracomunitari...ma poi mi chiedo...i 22 milioni noi ce li avremmo?

Forza Milan...intanto...


----------



## patriots88 (14 Luglio 2016)

i 400 mln detti da berlusconi sono da intendersi a closing avvenuto.
e il closing avverrà a fine settembre.

inutile farsi false speranze. 
bisogna pazientare ancora quest'anno
al momento siamo una fase di coabitazioni fininvest-cinesi e grosse cifre non possono essere spese.

da gennaio in avanti ci saranno i cinesi al comando e la musica dovrebbe cambiare.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Luglio 2016)

Speriamo bene


----------



## Konrad (14 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo devo dare ragione a Campopiano, correggendolo però: la forza dei cinesi si vedrà dopo il closing; *e non a gennaio, perché si sa che a gennaio non si muove un corno*, ma soltanto per la sessione estiva prossima.



Non sono d'accordo. Devi solo avere idee e soldi. Senza andare troppo lontani, ma dietro l'angolo, negli ultimi 2 mercati i nerdoazzurri hanno tirato dentro Brozovic, Shaquiri e Podolski prima...ed Eder poi.
Certo non proprio top players...ma quanto più forti dei nostri sono?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Luglio 2016)

Inutile facciate tante battutine....era nell'aria da un mese che sarebbe stato un mercato da 50...poi bisogna vedere se è vero.
ps: ovvio sperassi pure io in 100...e ci spero ancora...spero si sbagli...ma comunque era stato gia detto


----------



## medjai (14 Luglio 2016)

Questo mi ricorda alla storia di: "Pappa, quando mangeremo pane fatto oggi? Domani figlio, domani."Così tutti i giorni.


----------



## malos (14 Luglio 2016)

Speriamo ci sia presto un Fozza Mila!


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2016)

*Andrea Montanari: "Firma entro il 19 luglio. Rinvio dovuto a questioni tecniche e di governance. Dietro Moutai c'è il governo cinese che pretende la massima chiarezza."*


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2016)

*Pasquale Campopiano: "Per complessità e clausole, quello che stanno per firmare è un preliminare travestito da closing."*


----------



## DannySa (14 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Per complessità e clausole, quello che stanno per firmare è un preliminare travestito da closing."*



Su questo non v'erano dubbi.
Quando si diceva _non si torna più indietro_ non lo si diceva così tanto per dire, detto questo limite massimo martedì 19.


----------



## malos (14 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Andrea Montanari: "Firma entro il 19 luglio. Rinvio dovuto a questioni tecniche e di governance. Dietro Moutai c'è il governo cinese che pretende la massima chiarezza."*



Bene, allora il ritardo sarà dovuto alla difficoltà di nascondere le varie polpette gallianesche


----------



## Jino (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimo articolo di Campopiano: la cessione ci sarà ma ultimamente ci sono stati molti rinvii, giustificabili con il faldone di clausole contrattate tra le parti. Restano da sciogliere alcuni nodi finali come il restante 20%. A tal proposito Fininvest vorrebbe che i cinesi si impegnino da subito a vincolarsi per acquistarlo ad un prezzo stabilito. Segno che c'è volontà di disfarsi ormai di tutto il Milan. Ma soprattutto Fininvest vuole evitare possibili ripensamenti finali suo restante 20%. Galatioto ci sta pensando e nei prossimi giorni si definirà questo aspetto. Le penali ci saranno e saranno di 100M. Ma attenzione: questi soldi non verranno usati per il mercato, il cui budget separato è stato già stabilito e che probabilmente ammonta a 50M. Cessioni escluse. Continua il mistero sulla composizione della cordata. La lista è stata scremata e alla fine saranno presenti 3/4 aziende molto importanti, qualcuna delle quali legate allo stato. L'affare comunque si farà ormai manca davvero poco. Ci sarà un CDA straordinario e si andrà alle firme.*



Con 50 mln sul mercato e la rosa che ci ritroviamo il prossimo anno si viaggia ancora dal settimo al decimo posto ragazzi.


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Su questo non v'erano dubbi.
> Quando si diceva _non si torna più indietro_ non lo si diceva così tanto per dire, detto questo limite massimo martedì 19.



Il fulcro di tutto è il budget che riserveranno per il mercato.

Molti si fanno il sangue amaro per Pjaca e Benatia, ma con un budget corposo c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta su chi comprare.
Sperando che questo budget sia davvero di almeno 100 milioni.


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con 50 mln sul mercato e la rosa che ci ritroviamo il prossimo anno si viaggia ancora dal settimo al decimo posto ragazzi.



Non è detto. 
50 milioni + 30 milioni da Bacca + 20 milioni da altre cessioni minori (Honda, Poli, Menez e Luiz Adriano).

Con 100 milioni devi fare come minimo una squadra da terzo posto. Ma minimo.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Andrea Montanari: "Firma entro il 19 luglio. Rinvio dovuto a questioni tecniche e di governance. Dietro Moutai c'è il governo cinese che pretende la massima chiarezza."*



Pure Montanari ormai spara date. Ovviamente non firmeranno neanche il 19


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non è detto.
> 50 milioni + 30 milioni da Bacca + 20 milioni da altre cessioni minori (Honda, Poli, Menez e Luiz Adriano).
> 
> Con 100 milioni devi fare come minimo una squadra da terzo posto. Ma minimo.



Hai visto chi sta gestendo il mercato, sì? A metà luglio ancora non è riuscito a piazzare Bacca, e tu credi che venda altri 4 giocatori, ricavandoci soldi, e che li reinvesta?


----------



## DannySa (14 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il fulcro di tutto è il budget che riserveranno per il mercato.
> 
> Molti si fanno il sangue amaro per Pjaca e Benatia, ma con un budget corposo c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta su chi comprare.
> Sperando che questo budget sia davvero di almeno 100 milioni.



Il problema è che i soldi saranno investiti da Fininvest, questi soldi li vorranno recuperare a closing avvenuto, non so se sia una questione di garanzie o che altro, sta di fatto che qualcosa dovranno pur fare per non buttare un'altra stagione.
La speranza è che la firma del preliminare possa dare le energie positive necessarie per fare un mercato di tutto rispetto, i nomi sono quelli ma tolti quelli ne servono almeno 3-4.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimo articolo di Campopiano: la cessione ci sarà ma ultimamente ci sono stati molti rinvii, giustificabili con il faldone di clausole contrattate tra le parti. Restano da sciogliere alcuni nodi finali come il restante 20%. A tal proposito Fininvest vorrebbe che i cinesi si impegnino da subito a vincolarsi per acquistarlo ad un prezzo stabilito. Segno che c'è volontà di disfarsi ormai di tutto il Milan. Ma soprattutto Fininvest vuole evitare possibili ripensamenti finali suo restante 20%. Galatioto ci sta pensando e nei prossimi giorni si definirà questo aspetto. Le penali ci saranno e saranno di 100M. Ma attenzione: questi soldi non verranno usati per il mercato, il cui budget separato è stato già stabilito e che probabilmente ammonta a 50M. Cessioni escluse. Continua il mistero sulla composizione della cordata. La lista è stata scremata e alla fine saranno presenti 3/4 aziende molto importanti, qualcuna delle quali legate allo stato. L'affare comunque si farà ormai manca davvero poco. Ci sarà un CDA straordinario e si andrà alle firme.*



Ora mi tocca pure leggere che Campopiano non è attendibile  , detto questo non so di cosa vi stupite CAmpopiano l'ha sempre detto che il vero mercato dei cinesi si farà da Gennaio e non in questa sessione... Detto questo aspettiamo tanto cedere cede il mercato con cinesi o non non si farà da top quindi non capisco tutto questo "casino".


----------



## mandraghe (14 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non è detto.
> 50 milioni + 30 milioni da Bacca + 20 milioni da altre cessioni minori (Honda, Poli, Menez e Luiz Adriano).
> 
> Con 100 milioni devi fare come minimo una squadra da terzo posto. Ma minimo.



Galliani ci ha fatto vedere che spendendo oltre 90 milioni siamo arrivati settimi.

Inoltre bisogna vedere con chi sostituisci i partenti: perché se ad esempio Bacca lo sostituisci con Pavoletti e Honda con Sosa ecco che riusciresti nel secondo miracolo di spendere un botto di soldi per arrivare ancora più dietro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Devi solo avere idee e soldi. Senza andare troppo lontani, ma dietro l'angolo, negli ultimi 2 mercati i nerdoazzurri hanno tirato dentro Brozovic, Shaquiri e Podolski prima...ed Eder poi.
> Certo non proprio top players...ma quanto più forti dei nostri sono?


Che fine hanno fatto i nomi da te fatti? Brozovic è l'unico su cui possono costruire.


----------



## Fedeshi (14 Luglio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Galliani ci ha fatto vedere che spendendo oltre 90 milioni siamo arrivati settimi.
> 
> Inoltre bisogna vedere con chi sostituisci i partenti: perché se ad esempio Bacca lo sostituisci con Pavoletti e Honda con Sosa ecco che riusciresti nel secondo miracolo di spendere un botto di soldi per arrivare ancora più dietro.



L'anno scorso però si era sbarazzato della Doyen che gli aveva fatto trattare Kondo e Martinez,con Gancikoff non potrà fare lo stesso giochino.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Luglio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso però si era sbarazzato della Doyen che gli aveva fatto trattare Kondo e Martinez,con Gancikoff non potrà fare lo stesso giochino.




Io parlo del presente, è evidente che ad oggi il demonio va avanti come se nulla fosse, quando avverrà questa benedetta firma vediamo cosa accade. Di sicuro per ora Galliani fa i suoi porci comodi; dobbiamo sperare che i nuovi acquirenti gli dimostrino fin da subito che il tempo delle polpette è finito.


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2016)

19 limite massimo? No.
Ormai non metto più limiti, spero firmino e basta perchè il giorno non ci è dato saperlo.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Pochi ma buoni



Speriamo..


----------



## Serginho (14 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> L'unico modo per concorrere con PSG, Man UTD etc.. sarà quello di avere uno stadio e un mercato adeguato.
> Cioè se ci saranno sti cinesi quest aspetti dovranno essere curati da professionisti assoluti perchè nessuno metterà MAI nel Milan 300 mln all'anno come vanno gli arabi.



Infatti quello che mi auspico e francamente mi aspetto è che prima di tutto sistemino il management, dopodichè si passi allo stadio e allo sviluppo del brand. Non bisogna fare lo stesso errore di Berlusconi, tutti i soldi solo nel mercato non è lungimirante e molti tifosi pare non abbiano ancora imparato la lezione


----------



## martinmilan (14 Luglio 2016)

Sono abbastanza triste anche io per il fatto che probabilmente sarà una stagione da quinto quarto posto se tutto va bene per via delle tempistiche estenuanti ma c è un idea che mi consola ed è il fatto che annuncino un closing inaspettato...solo così potrei capire questo ritardo ingiusticato...e se ciò avvenisse potrebbero partire subito i superbotti di mercato.
Io ci spero con tutto il cuore...vediamo..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza triste anche io per il fatto che probabilmente sarà una stagione da quinto quarto posto se tutto va bene per via delle tempistiche estenuanti ma c è un idea che mi consola ed è il fatto che annuncino un closing inaspettato...solo così potrei capire questo ritardo ingiusticato...e se ciò avvenisse potrebbero partire subito i superbotti di mercato.
> Io ci spero con tutto il cuore...vediamo..



Non sperarci, le cose non stanno andando così. E comunque Campopiano ha confermato quanto dicevo qualche pagina fa: per la complessità, il numero delle clausole e la vincolatività degli impegni, è da considerare un preliminare travestito da closing. O viceversa. In poche parole, firmato quel documento l'accordo non sarà più in discussione.


----------



## martinmilan (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non sperarci, le cose non stanno andando così. E comunque Campopiano ha confermato quanto dicevo qualche pagina fa: per la complessità, il numero delle clausole e la vincolatività degli impegni, è da considerare un preliminare travestito da closing. O viceversa. In poche parole, firmato quel documento l'accordo non sarà più in discussione.



Scusami RE ma non mi fido al 100% di Campopiano,se ci fosse un closing imminente credo che nemmeno la sua fonte(che però non mi sembra di primissima mano e dentro la trattativa)potrebbe svelarlo causa grosse penali circosritte,gli arrivano giusto giusto le notizie più ''easy''...io la vedo così poi vedremo chi avrà ragione...in ogni caso sarò contento lo stesso basta che se ne vadano i cancri.


----------



## carlocarlo (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non sperarci, le cose non stanno andando così. E comunque Campopiano ha confermato quanto dicevo qualche pagina fa: per la complessità, il numero delle clausole e la vincolatività degli impegni, è da considerare un preliminare travestito da closing. O viceversa. In poche parole, firmato quel documento l'accordo non sarà più in discussione.



ma tutti i preliminari sono cosi dai.




martinmilan ha scritto:


> Scusami RE ma non mi fido al 100% di Campopiano,se ci fosse un closing imminente credo che nemmeno la sua fonte(che non mi sembra di primissima mano)potrebbe svelarlo causa grosse penali circosritte,gli passno giusto giusto le notizie più ''easy''...io la vedo così poi vedremo chi avrà ragione...in ogni caso sarò contento lo stesso basta che se ne vadano i cancri.



campopiano ha beccato 1 notizia su 10.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Luglio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ma tutti i preliminari sono cosi .



Parliamo di contratti quindi la volontà negoziale delle parti fa sempre la differenza, non a caso con Bee in sede di preliminare furono stabilite penali leggerissime o del tutto inesistenti. Senza contare che in questo caso anche il soggetto che acquista sarà senz'altro di tutt'altra pasta rispetto ai fantocci di Bee.


----------



## martinmilan (14 Luglio 2016)

Oltretutto ricordo che una settimana fa anche Montanari scrisse che potrebbe esserci il closing e Campopiano mi pare commentò scrivendo ''e se lo dice Andrea..''


----------



## Casnop (14 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Infatti quello che mi auspico e francamente mi aspetto è che prima di tutto sistemino il management, dopodichè si passi allo stadio e allo sviluppo del brand. Non bisogna fare lo stesso errore di Berlusconi, tutti i soldi solo nel mercato non è lungimirante e molti tifosi pare non abbiano ancora imparato la lezione


Caro Sergio, molti non impareranno mai, ma certamente noi non smetteremo mai di dirlo, no? Bravo, complimenti.


----------



## Serginho (14 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Caro Sergio, molti non impareranno mai, ma certamente noi non smetteremo mai di dirlo, no? Bravo, complimenti.



Sono contento di non predicare nel deserto allora


----------



## Casnop (14 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Sono contento di non predicare nel deserto allora


Tu vedi il Bayern: ora è uno dei più grandi club al mondo, con un fatturato in espansione, ma è il come che è notevole: soci industriali e fidelizzati, stadio proprietario, merchandising protetto e diffuso, basso indebitamento, incidenza di entrate stadio (le più sicure, perché dipendono dall'attività sportiva, quindi da sé stessi, non dalle oscillazioni del mercato televisivo o dalle sponsorship, ovvero dagli altri da sé) sul fatturato in misura superiore al 60%... La crescita felice, perché sana. Qui dobbiamo arrivare.


----------



## Serginho (14 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Tu vedi il Bayern: ora è uno dei più grandi club al mondo, con un fatturato in espansione, ma è il come che è notevole: soci industriali e fidelizzati, stadio proprietario, merchandising protetto e diffuso, basso indebitamento, incidenza di entrate stadio (le più sicure, perché dipendono dall'attività sportiva, quindi da sé stessi, non dalle oscillazioni del mercato televisivo o dalle sponsorship, ovvero dagli altri da sé) sul fatturato in misura superiore al 60%... La crescita felice, perché sana. Qui dobbiamo arrivare.



Mi leggi nel pensiero? Da anni sostengo che il vero modello di ispirazione è il Bayern! Tutto fatto in maniera seria e sostenibile avendo una squadra competitiva praticamente ogni anno


----------



## Casnop (14 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Mi leggi nel pensiero? Da anni sostengo che il vero modello di ispirazione è il Bayern! Tutto fatto in maniera seria e sostenibile avendo una squadra competitiva praticamente ogni anno


Ed è fantastico che tutto questo non sia dovuto a salti di investimento, ma all'utilizzo, in misura progressivamente più ampia all'espansione dei ricavi, degli utili maturati nell'esercizio precedente. Una coerenza di pensiero e di azione che sono ammirevoli. La dimostrazione che si può crescere con misure umane e diventare i primi, senza Bankie compiacenti, soci incalliti, mecenati impudichi e Messi per caso.


----------



## neversayconte (14 Luglio 2016)

il tifoso milanista non ha mai, mai, mai, mai, mai avuto una gioia da 10 anni a questa parte. 
E' preso in giro dalla sua stessa società, dai giornalisti, dagli addetti ai lavori. 
E' l'ora di alzare la testa.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Luglio 2016)

Io mi lancio:

stasera ufficializziamo qualcuno e martedì ci sarà la firma del preliminare..


----------



## Konrad (14 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che fine hanno fatto i nomi da te fatti? Brozovic è l'unico su cui possono costruire.



Io ho semplicemente detto che gli acquisti si possono fare e anche decenti...poi i poverelli tritano i giocatori è altro discorso. Io continuo a ritenere che Shaquiri non fosse affatto male e che lo stesso Eder abbia numeri. Piuttosto "Mahatma" Mancini continuo a reputarlo un tecnico fastidioso e ingiustamente incensato


----------



## Andre96 (14 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io mi lancio:
> 
> stasera ufficializziamo qualcuno e martedì ci sarà la firma del preliminare..


A che ora? Dopo le 22-23 è quasi impossibile...magari domani (considerando che i nostri grandi dirigenti si prendono 2 giorni di vacanza MERITATA ogni settimana durante il weekend, come se gli altri giorni facessero qualcosa oltre a mangiare...).


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Luglio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> A che ora? Dopo le 22-23 è quasi impossibile...magari domani (considerando che i nostri grandi dirigenti si prendono 2 giorni di vacanza MERITATA ogni settimana durante il weekend, come se gli altri giorni facessero qualcosa oltre a mangiare...).



Dopo le 23


----------



## Andre96 (14 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Dopo le 23



Ma dove ti sei lanciato? 
P.S. Non ho capito se era una presa in giro, non ho seguito la conversazione


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2016)

*Tornate on topic*


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (14 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io mi lancio:
> 
> stasera ufficializziamo qualcuno e martedì ci sarà la firma del preliminare..



Ultim'ora: i traduttori di fiducia dei cinesi sono ubriachi (ricordi? il liquore è parte della cordata) quindi la firma slitterà di qualche ora, o, al massimo entro la giornata di domai.
A meno di altri imprevisti ovviamente; molto quotato è quello del monopoli: "andate in prigione direttamente e senza passare dal via."

Fársa rêi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io mi lancio:
> 
> stasera ufficializziamo qualcuno e martedì ci sarà la firma del preliminare..



Dalla finestra??


----------



## Doctore (14 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io mi lancio:
> 
> stasera ufficializziamo qualcuno e martedì ci sarà la firma del preliminare..



livello ironia 1000


----------



## Fedeshi (14 Luglio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io parlo del presente, è evidente che ad oggi il demonio va avanti come se nulla fosse, quando avverrà questa benedetta firma vediamo cosa accade. Di sicuro per ora Galliani fa i suoi porci comodi; dobbiamo sperare che i nuovi acquirenti gli dimostrino fin da subito che il tempo delle polpette è finito.



Al presente c'é sempre Gancikoff,nonostante non si sia firmato nulla se un nome non va bene a Gancikoff non si prende.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> livello ironia 1000



Sono serio


----------



## Doctore (14 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sono serio



scherzavo...dai visto le tue posizione sulla cessione


----------



## robs91 (14 Luglio 2016)

Noi discutiamo di preliminari,closing,saldo negativo,mentre gli altri stanno per pagare la clausola di Higuain e prendono Pjanic e Benatia.Vabbè altra stagione penosa,guarderò la Premier.


----------



## fra29 (14 Luglio 2016)

Eravamo partiti con preliminare / chiusura a metà giugno (Galatioto 4/16)
I nomi erano Ibra, Bematia e Emery
C'era Jack Ma è Robin Li
Bisognava aspettare solo le elezioni 

Da metà giugno in poi invece servivano anche i ballottaggi, poi il cuore di B che necessitava dell'#italvalvola.. Si firma dopo la dimissione? Macché, sonopassate settimane e siamo ancora qua.
Al posto di Ibra c'è Pavoloso, Montella in panca, Benatia ai gobbi che per sicurezza ci fregano anche Pjaca ma in compenso il Pampa Sosa spinge per prendere i 2,2 mil da Galliani.
Jack Ma è sparito, Robin Li si è preso la squadra da solo oltremanica.
I rinvii non si contano più è una firma-formalità in realtà è diventata una trattativa da ultimare chissà quando..
Nel frattempo l'anno zero doveva esser questo e noi rischiamo l'ennesima stagione disastrosa..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Eravamo partiti con preliminare / chiusura a metà giugno (Galatioto 4/16)
> I nomi erano Ibra, Bematia e Emery
> C'era Jack Ma è Robin Li
> Bisognava aspettare solo le elezioni
> ...



Togli pure la Quart ultima...... Non la rischiamo... La facciamo.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Luglio 2016)

Non vedo la ora finisca tutto questo incubo.


----------



## Dapone (15 Luglio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non vedo la ora finisca tutto questo incubo.



A qualunque costo, basta che finisca. Ho finito la pazienza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Io ho semplicemente detto che gli acquisti si possono fare e anche decenti...poi i poverelli tritano i giocatori è altro discorso. Io continuo a ritenere che Shaquiri non fosse affatto male e che lo stesso Eder abbia numeri. Piuttosto "Mahatma" Mancini continuo a reputarlo un tecnico fastidioso e ingiustamente incensato


Shaqiri ancora ancora, anche secondo me ha subito un'ingiusta svalutazione dopo l'Inter, ma Eder e Podolski proprio no.


----------



## Butcher (15 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Noi discutiamo di preliminari,closing,saldo negativo,mentre gli altri stanno per pagare la clausola di Higuain e prendono Pjanic e Benatia.Vabbè altra stagione penosa,guarderò la Premier.



Il milanista ha perso di vista il calcio giocato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

Tranquilli in dirigenza è solo il 15 di Luglio e siete in ritardo di 1 mese , ma che cacchio stanno scrivendo la Bibbia ???? 

capisco la complessità dell affare ma 1 mese per scrivere un contratto ?? cacchio stanno vendendo Google ??


----------



## ScArsenal83 (15 Luglio 2016)

Questa mattina _*TUTTOSPORT*_ riporta di nuovi tentennamenti di Berlusconi poichè vorrebbe inserire ulteriori clausole per gli investimenti


----------



## goleador 70 (15 Luglio 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Questa mattina _*TUTTOSPORT*_ riporta di nuovi tentennamenti di Berlusconi poichè vorrebbe inserire ulteriori clausole per gli investimenti


Si si come no

Tuttosport che parla di cessione del Milan dai..


----------



## ScArsenal83 (15 Luglio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Si si come no
> 
> Tuttosport che parla di cessione del Milan dai..



Lo so ma bisogna sentire tutte le campane e poi saper scindere tra balle e verità...comunque Campopiano mi ha tranquillizato e sta tranquillizzando tutti su twitter..ed è l'unico di cui io mi fidi...


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Il milanista ha perso di vista il calcio giocato.



Ti straquoto.
Mentre gli altri parlano di calcio, parlano di calciatori, dribbling e sognano giocate e giocatori....
Noi parliamo di finanza, scadenze, clausole, cinesi, tweet, quote.
Saremmo una squadra di calcio. Saremmo. Non lo so più cosa siamo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti straquoto.
> Mentre gli altri parlano di calcio, parlano di calciatori, dribbling e sognano giocate e giocatori....
> Noi parliamo di finanza, scadenze, clausole, cinesi, tweet, quote.
> Saremmo una squadra di calcio. Saremmo. Non lo so più cosa siamo.



Guardala dal lato positivo...siamo diventati tutti esperti avvocati, guru della finanza ed affermati cardiochirurghi


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Guardala dal lato positivo...siamo diventati tutti esperti avvocati, guru della finanza ed affermati cardiochirurghi



Mica scherzi!!!! Leggendovi ho imparato che è proprio cosi!!!! 
E in teoria domani il milan fa la sua prima apparizione sul campo. In teoria....
Noi parliamo di finanza, il presidente discute di cavilli, galliani col tutor al seguito fa mercato virtuale, montella allena scappati di casa, tassotti scappa a gambe levate, montolivo rinnova.


----------



## arcanum (15 Luglio 2016)

E' un incubo, anche oggi non si farà nulla...e la juve tratta higuain, compra dani alves, pjanic, benatia e pare abbia chiuso con pjaca per scaldare la panchina


----------



## MasterGorgo (15 Luglio 2016)

Il vero problema é molto più semplice: sono tutti dei TIRCHIONI


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Il vero problema é molto più semplice: sono tutti dei TIRCHIONI



Fondamentalmente la verità è questa. Niente o nessuno impedisce a berlusconi di tirar fuori i soldoni. Non vuole, è diversa la situazione. Non vuole perchè scottato dall'episodio bee. Però pure cedere il milan in queste condizioni e definirlo milan è blasfemo. Equivale a cedere una ferrari senza volante, senza ruote, senza motore. Ma sempre ferrari la si definisce. Che schio. Il milan che silvio prese in tribunale aveva campioni in squadra, questo milan fa pena.


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

Ogni giorno è quello buono...possiamo aspettarci una fuga di notizie imminente su convocazione di CDA straordinariin giornata...come successe con l'esclusiva..
Se non sbaglio con Mister Bean diedero l'annuncio di domenica..qualcuno me lo può confermare che non ricordo?


----------

